# 2 Year Old Red Belt - Read & Weep....



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006570766,00.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 14, 2006)

What is next someone giving their kid a blackbelt at age 1.


----------



## phlaw (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW!!  That sounds almost as tough as my red belt test was....


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 14, 2006)

How utterly completely mindlessly meaningless.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> How utterly completely mindlessly meaningless.



Awww, but it gives people that warm fuzzy feeling!  Isn't that sweet? 

I agree with you!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yea I can see her parent as BB, we had to open a box of fruit loops and find the hidden ring.
Please a fronk kick a punch a be able to turn. This is what give MA that Mc Dojo feeling.

I almost forgot my cat can do the same plus a flying sidekick and we are having his BB awards on saturday. Everyone is invited.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess she`ll receive her brown belt once she is toilet trained. :uhyeah:


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> I guess she`ll receive her brown belt once she is toilet trained. :uhyeah:



Great minds must truly think alike. I sent a note to Wade late last night, in connection with a different thread, in which I offered Rule of Promotion 1: No dan ranking till you're out of diapers. It was sort of intended as a bit of an exaggeration---the case we were talking about involved a five-year old BB---but it turns out that you really _do_ need a rule like that or this sort of thing will occur... 

Unless...maybe in that system a red belt is the first colored belt? Could that be? _Please_ let that the explanation... :idunno:


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmmm, I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but this morning is a bit slow, and I have the urge to type away.

I have no qualms about younger children training, as long as they're at 4 years old, preferably at least 5.  Heck, I don't even mind someone as young as 8 getting a black belt, as long as he proves that he meets the standards that are already set.  

However, someone training in the martial arts shouldn't start out at the age of 2.  

The body simply hasn't developed to the point where it can withstand the impacts of proper training.  Looking at that picture, that's most likely the smallest sized uniform available, maybe a 000 or 0000, and it's still swimming on that kid, with the sleeves rolled up.  

Even more importantly, the mind certainly hasn't developed sufficiently.  

I strongly suspect that red belt is the first color belt rank that the school awards, but even then, something like this cheapens the experience.  

Now, if that's the way they do it for all students, and if they have a strong following, then more power to them.  I wish them the best of luck, but rest assured, if I ever have kids, I'd never send them there!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Grenadier, Let me say something here ok. I started training at the age of two was it ma training like I do today no. When my father started me training it was about learning motor skill that would have me ready in later years.

All three of my sons was in a Dojaang when they where two as well, they was working on motor skills, now they are 9-10-13 and have been doing it 6 days a week and three to four hours a day, not so much I make them but because they know that it is in there best interest.

All three are Pooms rank with the Kukkiwon that is a BB, do they think there training is good enough to be the best, no they know they have a long road a head. I find a two year old a s a red belt to be stupid in my eyes, all of my sons recieved the poom rank between 8-9 years old and they will stay there until they reach 15-16 and then they will get there Dan rank.

In there system red is before brown which is before Black which means for this girl to reach red she has gone though eight belts, so when she started she was unable to walk, if you go every three months of testing that means she started the first day out of the wound. This is what give my boys sometime a bad rap for being a POOM BB, people doing things like this. It is offensive to me and it is against all that is good for MA>

I really wish if they where going to promote them young at least wait ubtil they can change there own clothes first.

That is all I'm going to say about it.

Maybe not


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 14, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Grenadier, Let me say something here ok. I started training at the age of two was it ma training like I do today no. When my father started me training it was about learning motor skill that would have me ready in later years.
> 
> That is all I'm going to say about it.
> 
> Maybe not


 
No problem at all.  We simply disagree, and I respect that.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> No problem at all. We simply disagree, and I respect that.


 

We all have our way and the nice thing about it is we learn from each other.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2006)

"There's no such thing as bad publicity."

Sheesh.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 14, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006570766,00.html


 
Thanks for the inspiring post! That gives me a new goal for my daughters. At the TKD school I go to red belt is 4th kup, I will try to get them to brown (3rd kup) by the time they are 2. Since they are 9 months old, that gives me 15 months. That should be enough time. I will start tonight. The fact that they can't talk or walk yet and can only stand with assistance, should only cause some minor set backs in their training.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 14, 2006)

That's nothing!



> *Youngest blackbet Ever!
> *
> Arnold Lister is not even born yet, and already he is on his way to becoming a martial arts master.  Using ultrasonography to monitor his progress Arnie has been able to demonstrate punching and kicking techniques, as well as several grappling techniques.
> 
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

doc clean said:


> Thanks for the inspiring post! That gives me a new goal for my daughters. At the TKD school I go to red belt is 4th kup, I will try to get them to brown (3rd kup) by the time they are 2. Since they are 9 months old, that gives me 15 months. That should be enough time. I will start tonight. The fact that they can't talk or walk yet and can only stand with assistance, should only cause some minor set backs in their training.


 

great post


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 14, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> That's nothing!


 
I guess my daughters already started without me.  Whenever my wife would have an ultrasound while she was pregnant, one of them would be trying to kick the other one in the head.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 14, 2006)

My head hurts. I am getting visions of bands of toddlers in ninja suits running about wielding tiny katanas and throwing shurikens at me. 

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 
:uhoh:


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> I guess she`ll receive her brown belt once she is toilet trained. :uhyeah:


 
Wahhhh!!!...:vu: I wanted to post that...


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> That's nothing!





> Youngest blackbet Ever!
> 
> Arnold Lister is not even born yet, and already he is on his way to becoming a martial arts master. Using ultrasonography to monitor his progress Arnie has been able to demonstrate punching and kicking techniques, as well as several grappling techniques.
> 
> ...



Andrew... this is a joke, yes? Please?

Where did you come across this... joke?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 14, 2006)

Back in 1996, I had just recieved my black belt and visited a local kempo school that had opened up in a church.  I had met the instructor and he told me about his school and what he taught, so I dropped in to say hello.  I walked in and a brown belt (who turned out to be his wife) was leaning on a wall staring at the roof and drug her feet over to say hello to me.  She was out of shape to say the least.  Anyway, I said hello and asked her which kempo branch were they from and if there were related to Ed Parker.  She had no idea who Parker was or any other names.
The head instructor came over after a while and chatted, but had no idea where his style was from or even what they really taught.  After a bit, he points to 2 small 5 and 6 year old kids who were playing with building blocks while the class practiced and told me that there were his daughters and were black belts.  They were playing with blocks and play-dough.  I was hoping he would be someone I could network with and work out with, but needless to say it was a bad experience.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2006)

This is just wrong - as others have said, it is meaningless, and cheapens the belt for all others who earn it.  Pah.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> Wahhhh!!!...:vu: I wanted to post that...


 
Muhahaha!!! :EG: I can read your every keyboard move.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> Muhahaha!!! :EG: I can read your every keyboard move.


 
Stop that or I'll sic that 2 year old Red Belt on you..Tremble in fear mortal..


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow!  That really and truely is amazing!!  Now....  I'll just have to look for the nearest place that'll accept 2 year olds and will promote as fast as that in less than a year, and my youngest neice is set! (((Joking)))


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> Stop that or I'll sic that 2 year old Red Belt on you..Tremble in fear mortal..


 
Whaaaaa! :vu: Please don`t! My boots tremble in fear and me in them! Good thing it is past her bedtime.


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

I think everybody is missing a major point here.  While not actually being said in any article, just think how far you could go in that school.  With just a bit of good movement and the ability to even pick-up a board for breaking, you should be able to achive a 3rd or 4th degree solid gold belt with platinum trim bands.  What was the address again to the school?  I think I could lube up the checkbook to present a quick draw effect to garner the extra Titanium Star.


----------



## still learning (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello, Wow! I bet against other 2 year olds in a fight...she might win most times...imagine when she doubles her age to (4 YEARS OLD).

Remember there is NO standard rules for promtions or color belts. Each system has there own way of rewarding there students.

Most times getting a higher belt is also a selling tool!  (Not for all schools)

If two year olds could read this story..I bet many would sign up too? 

Aleast she is learning ...........who cares about the colors...Aloha


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> Whaaaaa! :vu: Please don`t! My boots tremble in fear and me in them! Good thing it is past her bedtime.


 
I'll bet her Teddy Bear is her full time Uke...LOL


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> I'll bet her Teddy Bear is her full time Uke...LOL



Nah... her uke's her six month old baby _brother_. They don't mention him in the article 'cause they don't want Children's Services showing at their door at all hours of the day or night hoping to catch her practicing her hip throws on him....


----------



## wade (Dec 15, 2006)

Ya know, I am really disappointed in the way y'all are treating this red belts accomplishments. To get that the level that kid had to train and probably sweat blood for up to seconds at a time to be that good. For shame on all of you.

On a different note though, for the holiday season only, or until you run out of money, I'm offering a special on Masters Ranks. Cash only please.


----------



## Drac (Dec 15, 2006)

wade said:


> Ya know, I am really disappointed in the way y'all are treating this red belts accomplishments. To get that the level that kid had to train and probably sweat blood for up to seconds at a time to be that good. For shame on all of you.


 
Hangs head in shame...



			
				wade said:
			
		

> On a different note though, for the holiday season only, or until you run out of money, I'm offering a special on Masters Ranks. Cash only please.


 
American Express Travelers Checks OK?????


----------



## Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

*Thread moved to Horror Stories.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator*


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2006)

wade said:


> Ya know, I am really disappointed in the way y'all are treating this red belts accomplishments. To get that the level that kid had to train and probably sweat blood for up to seconds at a time to be that good. For shame on all of you.



:lfao:




wade said:


> On a different note though, for the holiday season only, or until you run out of money, I'm offering a special on Masters Ranks. Cash only please.



_Still_ :lfao: !!


----------



## bydand (Dec 15, 2006)

wade said:


> On a different note though, for the holiday season only, or until you run out of money, I'm offering a special on Masters Ranks. Cash only please.



What if I just send all of my credit card numbers and remaining credit line so you can determine just how far I can go right from the start.  You know, sending cash can be a tricky thing.  

:lfao:


----------



## Infinite (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok being new this could come off as a bit posh... but I believe The Sun is the equivilant in the UK to the US Enquierer (not that I can spell it mind you). It has been sued so many times this year it isn't even funny.

So while the story may be true I'd take it with a grain or three of salts.


--Will


----------



## bydand (Dec 15, 2006)

Infinite said:


> Ok being new this could come off as a bit posh... but I believe The Sun is the equivilant in the UK to the US Enquierer (not that I can spell it mind you). It has been sued so many times this year it isn't even funny.
> 
> So while the story may be true I'd take it with a grain or three of salts.
> 
> ...



Ah, got you!  Man it is good to hear this actually.  I was afraid you guys across the pond had lost your ever-loving minds by using that as a "story."


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2006)

Infinite said:


> Ok being new this could come off as a bit posh... but I believe The Sun is the equivilant in the UK to the US Enquierer (not that I can spell it mind you). It has been sued so many times this year it isn't even funny.
> 
> So while the story may be true I'd take it with a grain or three of salts.
> 
> ...



Looks like it's kind of a middle ground to be honest, mainly gossip stuff, but not the aliens ate my dog and impregnated my cow with a lobster stuff.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sun


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2006)

How would you like to be this girl when she is 18 and trying to live up to the hype of being the youngest red belt ever


----------



## Infinite (Dec 15, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Looks like it's kind of a middle ground to be honest, mainly gossip stuff, but not the aliens ate my dog and impregnated my cow with a lobster stuff.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sun



Fair enough, but I do know that have been sued several times this year by celebrities for liable.

Still it is a gimmicky source of news.

Glad to be corrected how ever.


----------



## Drac (Dec 15, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> How would you like to be this girl when she is 18 and trying to live up to the hype of being the youngest red belt ever


 
Or worse believing her own "press clipping" about her skill level and attempting to use them in a real self defense situation..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2006)

Drac said:


> Or worse believing her own "press clipping" about her skill level and attempting to use them in a real self defense situation..


 
That is also one of the real tragedies here.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 15, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> That's nothing!



Awesome, Im challenging Arnold when he gets his BlackBelt... and Im not even a blackbelt yet so he should wipe the floor with me!... 

So... hes 2 weeks old at the time... if he has the belt, he has the skills, right?


----------



## bydand (Dec 15, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Awesome, Im challenging Arnold when he gets his BlackBelt... and Im not even a blackbelt yet so he should wipe the floor with me!...
> 
> So... hes 2 weeks old at the time... if he has the belt, he has the skills, right?



Soounds reasonable to me.  You better start brushing up on some techniques right now though.  He has been training sense conception you know.  Actually before because Momma claims it is in his genes.  Good luck to you :asian:.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Awesome, Im challenging Arnold when he gets his BlackBelt... and Im not even a blackbelt yet so he should wipe the floor with me!...
> 
> So... hes 2 weeks old at the time... if he has the belt, he has the skills, right?



That he does.

Weird things happen in the Red Dwarf universe...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> That he does.
> 
> Weird things happen in the Red Dwarf universe...


 

are you sure


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

When my daughter was born, one of the first things she did was form her foot into a perfect front kick position.

I guess I shoulda signed a certificate for her right there and then


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 15, 2006)

On the original post in this thread All I have to say is that i think it is a travisty and a insult to all instructors and students of the arts for a child that young to be given that rank


----------



## wade (Dec 16, 2006)

tshadowchaser, you are right, I treated this in a frivolous manner and I do apologize. (now hanging my head in shame). Uh wait, I just reread the original post and I don't see where you say that. All I see is a website, did I miss something? To be honest, I do find it hard to treat this in a serious manner. If I offended you I am sorry, but...............................


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2006)

zDom said:


> When my daughter was born, one of the first things she did was form her foot into a perfect front kick position.
> 
> I guess I shoulda signed a certificate for her right there and then



Is she accepting students? The red belt rejected my application, saying I wasn't advanced enough to study with her yet.


----------



## zDom (Dec 17, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Is she accepting students? The red belt rejected my application, saying I wasn't advanced enough to study with her yet.



lol


----------

